# Connecting multiple EHDs



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's a really cool idea (if it will work on our DVRs)
For those with multiple external hard drives

http://www.cyberguys.com/product-details/?productid=66418&core_cross=SEARCH_SKU

Not bad for $17.99


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmm. It would be nice if my 722k actually realized I had an EHD, which after 7.51 it hasn't. I will spend part of this weekend trying different things before I figure out now it would be with Direct or even the evil Cox.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tulsa1 said:


> Here's a really cool idea (if it will work on our DVRs)
> For those with multiple external hard drives
> 
> http://www.cyberguys.com/product-details/?productid=66418&core_cross=SEARCH_SKU
> ...


I see its price as $24.95 there ... same hub for $10 with free AirMail shipping; for $8.90/free s/h here


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> I see its price as $24.95 there ... same hub for $10 with free AirMail shipping; for $8.90/free s/h here


Neither of those cheaper ones include a power supply so good luck finding a proper one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It never been an issue. 
Any 5VDC, 2 A or 4A (depend of requirement of all simultaneously active connected USB devices) will be good.


----------

